
Ten years later, a risk that Satoshi failed to foresee - bearbtc
https://medium.com/@CryptoFundament/10-years-later-the-risk-that-satoshi-failed-to-foresee-212435cd8ceb
======
joecool1029
>I personally don't believe miners would actually attack smaller currencies.

The dude who put prayers in the blockchain will make you believe:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=56675.msg678006#msg6...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=56675.msg678006#msg678006)

------
UncleEntity
IDK, maybe Satoshi did see the risk and viewed it as acceptable that forks
aren't as secure as the main chain because they didn't care about everyone+dog
else's _cost free_ forking off the main project.

~~~
Sir_Substance
Particularly when there's a straightforward way for forks to defend against
this:

Change the algorithm when you fork.

~~~
tromp
Changing the proof of work algorithm (usually) means relying on GPUs and
thereby subjecting yourself to attacks from _all_ GPU miners, whether they're
currently mining Eth, or Monero, or Zcash, or any of hundreds of other coins.

------
o_nate
This piece raises a couple of interesting questions: 1) Would it be illegal
for a mining pool to attack another crypto-currency in this manner? and 2)
Could this really be accomplished without severely impacting the value of
_all_ crypto-currencies?

------
C14L
But crypto and its tech is evolving.

There are some interesting coins that do not use mining as a PoW.

